# Market for 22 inch rims and wheels from X5 2019 G5?



## mossx5 (Nov 10, 2020)

Hello all, I am looking for some advice. I found a BMW X5 2019 M Package, Exec Package, etc that I am looking to purchase. The car is absolutely stunning and well featured, however it has 22 inch wheels (740 and I don't like the stiff ride that comes with that and the fact that I will have to switch to winter tires in the fall. I was thinking of removing the 22 run flats and putting on 20 inch rims with all season Michelins (of similar sporty all seasons). My question is regarding my ability to sell the 22in rims and tires. The fronts are new and the rears have 5k miles on them. Is there a market for these rims and tires. If so where would I sell them and what is a good price to ask? Best, Brian


----------

